# Picked up an RCI extra vacations and got stuck at a sales presentation



## bendadin (May 3, 2017)

So, originally they said $50 to attend. I have no idea why my husband said yes, but I'm quite sure that won't happen again. Then the rep giggled that she had accidentally written down $75. Right.

So we show up the next day and we are asked if we can come back another day and they would up it to $150. We said no so they said that they would up it to $100 and then gives us the "short" 60 minute presentation. But then their representative was free to give us the full 2 hour presentation. I asked her if they were going to up it to the $150 for the full presentation and she told me that her math was bad. Ya think?

So our first offer was 40K DRI points for the low, low price of $8.70 per point ($348,000.) Then we got the "special" on the spot pricing for 15,000 for $49,000 for $3.33 per point. Then they offered to take back our Disney properties if we purchased DRI. Well, that is SO not happening. lol


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2017)

Just think about how many folks sit thru that same presentation and DONT know they are being fleeced!


----------



## nuwermj (May 6, 2017)

I wish more owners realized the significance of your point, Brian. When I think about it, my heart drops.


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 6, 2017)

In a world full of hucksters, thieves, and weasels (all much more polite descriptors than the ones I'd _like _to use) that is timeshare developer sales, DRI ranks right at the top as the worst of the worst. What a terrible way to make a living--telling lies everyday to people and stealing them blind. Sad.


----------



## RLS50 (May 6, 2017)

What always amazes me is how cheaply people sell themselves and their vacation time to attend a high pressure sales event.   $50?  $100?  $150?  That is chump change for a company trying to manipulate people into spending $15,000 to $50,000 or more.

I have routinely refused even when the counter offer has gotten to $200-$250.   I might consider going to one (90 minutes max) if they offered to cover my MF for the year.


----------

